# Anyone use plastic frames/foundations in their hives?



## seedspreader (Oct 18, 2004)

I've been checking out the plastic frames and foundations... anyone use them?


----------



## beehoppers (Jun 3, 2008)

I use black plastic Pierco foundation in wooden frames for brood and honey. Medium (Illinois) size. To get the bees to accept it, I spray the foundation with 1 to 1 sugar water with a little bit of Honey-Be-Healthy and a couple of drops of wintergreen oil right before I put them in.


----------



## indios (Oct 20, 2008)

I have tried using plastic foundation in an emergency, (I couldn't get any wax foundation) I found that the bees will not use it till absolutely last when there is no more room, and if there is any room they will build comb between the plastic foundations, I also found that colony more quick to anger, they are already buzzing outside even before I get to it, when I am working the next hive, There was also some talk of plastic being one of the straws that stress t he bees, with pesticide being the last straw = result=CCD?? thanks.


----------



## CJ (May 10, 2002)

We also use the black pierco, sprayed with sugar water, exclusively. My parents also use it. It works great.


----------



## Mavors (Mar 30, 2007)

If you use the plastic frames be sure to tempt the bees as stated above. If you do not apply some kind of treat for the bees they will still build on the frame, but I wouldn't call it drawing it out. They will create what I call elevated comb that has tunnel gaps between the plastic and their drawn out comb. They really don't like the plastic frames, but once you get them to draw it out they work great.

Eric


----------



## Durandal (Aug 19, 2007)

I have used the Black Pierco and so long as you rotate them in properly and are wax coated they seem to take them with little problem.

I put mine directly in the center if I am introducing the plastic into a hive with drawn frame. I cycle them in by interrupting whatever they are doing and moving things to the outside, brood or honey. They go to town drawing that center frame or two out. Then rotate out and give them another one or two.

Worked every time this year once I got the hang of it.

It requires a little bit more management but it has worked 100% for me.

Next year I am running two hives on nothing but Honey Super Cell. I'll be using the deep extruded "pre-drawn" small cell stuff, with HSC honey mediums up top which are only solid plastic imprint frames and need to be drawn out. 

We'll see how that works.


----------



## no1cowboy (May 2, 2004)

I use plastic foundation in wooden frames in my honey supers, I dont do anything to them and my bees draw it out just fine.


----------



## Michael Bush (Oct 26, 2008)

I have a mixture of many things but Mann Lake PF120s (they come in deeps as PF100s) are one of those. They are 4.95mm cell size which is handling Varroa adequately with no treatments, they are well accepted. They are inexpensive but also cheaply made (a bit flimsy). For the price I think they are great. They are a one piece frame and foundation.


----------

